# UCLA MFA Production/Directing Application Resume/CV format?



## ddub (Oct 26, 2019)

Hello All

I'm applying for UCLA's MFA in Producing/Directing program.  In the application, there is a section to upload your Resume/CV.  Is this asking for a creative or professional resume?  While I do have background in working on independent shorts in various roles, it is separate from my professional resume, which mainly consists of my background in social work and my experience of starting-up a small videography company.  Should I tailor my resume so it fits my creative side similar to USC's and Chapman's application of including a creative portfolio list or should I keep it as is?  Thanks!


----------



## KeenanDK (Oct 31, 2019)

I would use my professional resume. But you should 100% tailor your resume to each thing you apply to--that's resume 101.


----------



## KeenanDK (Oct 31, 2019)

There's no reason you can't include creative endeavors on your resume.


----------



## SHENGTONG (Oct 8, 2021)

Have the same problem now. I don't even know what to do since there is no instructions at all.


----------

